# It's been a minute...



## JonathanBlu (Mar 11, 2009)

Seems like I hardly ever see new posts on here, so here's some new material for you commercial folks! C&C is much appreciated as I am still a student!

What we have here is a two standard hot lights in each shot, various diffusers and reflectors... I don't remember the exact setup for each shot but I don't think that should matter too much... Is that something I should keep track of? I would think so if I ever wanted to go back and redo a shot... Either way have at them!

#1







#2





#3





#4


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow...  tough subject.

Since the product is already so very "busy," I'm not buying the first view with the propping.  One nice thing going on here though is we can see a bit of the yellow in the pull.  Is that the maker's logo?  It would be nice to see it clearly.  And being the only color in the view, it would certainly stand out.

I think the second view is working much better, showing the leather portion of the boots with nice highlights.  I'm not sure about the plexi.  Again, with such a busy subject, the reflection is just compounding the challenge of where to look.  When I scroll the image on my screen to crop out the refection, it seems to help.

I prefer the last view over the third, even though I like the texture of the lace and background separation in the third.  I think it's strong diagonal that's causing my concern.  I like it in the second, but not so much in the third.  Could be because it's no longer the subject in the third and is now part of the setting.

Good goin'!  Yeah, it gets lonely here in this neck of the forums.  Glad to see you here.

-Pete


----------



## JonathanBlu (Mar 12, 2009)

FINALLY a reply lol!
thanks for the feedback, you actually reminded me of a few things I wanted to fix... such as the tag... I'm going to see how it will look with it taken out since it isn't really necessary for the photo and i think how it is now it will just be another distraction in an already busy picture...

I was also going to crop the second one down last night, but laziness got a hold of me!

anyway.... so heres the first photo again (personally my favorite) minus the label...






And here's the next one with two different crops











say what you think, i find myself prefering the reflection though not sure why... haha anyway thanks for the feedback! keep it comin people, im hoping to make a living off this sort of thing


----------



## Meysha (Mar 13, 2009)

Why did you take the yellow tag out?

I thought it was the brand tag and looked good there.

I think the hard thing about product/commercial photography is that what we're seeing here will never be the final product. So it's hard to evaluate when we don't know the concept and aim of the finished product. 
ie: are these full page magazine ads with minimal text, or are they going to be deep etched with start burst all around with prices?

See what I mean...?

All that aside though, they're lovely photos with good, interesting lighting.


----------

